# N.Y. Giants Lose , Are the Jets Next ?



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Well the Giants just lost there final game of the season to the 49ers . Great game as it went down to the last play . Next week that other N.Y. team ( The Jets ) gets to come to the Bay area and face the Oakland Raiders . Will the Jets follow in the path of the Giants ? All I can say is go Raiders .   :bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

J......E........T........S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boun ce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

At least they played a better game than the Packers!


----------



## joshua tomczyk (Jul 12, 2001)

I am neither a Giants or a Jets fan, but I am a Raider hater so go
J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets. May they go in the black hole and paint it green. I will personally bring the Raiders there walkers after the game. :bounce: 
I am from Tucson Az so I guess I don't have much to say when it comes to a football team. That reminds me of a joke I like to tell.
Why doesn't Tucson have a pro football team.

Because than Phoenix would want one.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Oakland by 5 1/2! You don't just walk into Oakland and think you're gonna beat the Raiders on their home turf!  Tip for the NY Jets: Start planning your vacation, you're gonna have some free time coming up real soon!

Kuan


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

As the whole season has proved so far, you can't rely on anything! It has been a very interesting season and I see no reason it will stop now as evidenced by this past weekend.
My thoughts are that the Jets will beat the Raiders. Overall I think the Raiders are likely a better team but Pennington is hot and Vinny is healthy as a backup. Though Gannon was voted MVP it's still a season of upsets.
I see a Jets - Philly Superbowl with Philly coming out on top (though I'd much rather see the Jets)
Though an Oakland-Philly is a possibility. Either way I still see Philly winning (man I hate saying that!)


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

HISSSsssssSSSss! I hope your sauce breaks!

Kuan


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Don't think that, the bottom line for me is that since the Redskins are out I honestly don't really give a you know what about the other teams!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Chrose , I would save my sauce and turn into a Raider fan real quick . Ive heard the song about them Jets leaving on a jet plane and they dont know when theyll be back again . I think it was the famouse prophets Peter , Paul , and Mary ( re-done again by another famouse prophet John Denver ) who predicted this weekends outcome . Sorry , but Ill take the predictions and the old guys with the walkers on this one . GO Raiders  :bounce:  :bounce: :bounce:   :bounce:


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Actually, John Denver wrote "Leaving on a Jet Plane"; his was the original. 

I'm with chrose on this. My team (Packers- no guff out of you, Kuan!) is out, so I really don't care.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

The Jets have played the Raiders, in Oakland, 4 times in the past 53 weeks (20 games). It's their home away from home


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Who is the Jets mascot anyway, Benny? 

GO RAIDERS!!!!!!!!

Kuan


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Actually, I'm the Unofficial Mascot


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

2:31 to play. Oakland up 30-10. Timeout.  

Kuan


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

That will be quite enough, thank you


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm sorry I just got to this post late! Did someone say that the Jets were going to win? Hah! Fooled ya! Reverse psychology. All season long my picks have sucked! In fact I venture to guess that if you were to look up a similar post from this time last year you would find me saying the same thing!
So even with that in mind I still say it's going to be a Philly and now Oakland Super Bowl.
Who's going to win? I ain't saying Phhhttttt!:bounce:


----------

